# Yeti



## Kaya (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/russian-yeti

So..anyone else fascinated by bigfoot, yeti, menk, sasquatch, etc?

I watched this show tonight and it was quite fascinating.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-hair-samples-existence-man-like-mammal.html


----------



## Kaya (Jun 30, 2014)

http://siberiantimes.com/weird-and-...yeti-the-best-proof-yet-or-an-elaborate-hoax/


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 1, 2014)

Down here some people are obsessed by a creature called the Yowie

http://www.yowiehunters.com.au/

Years ago we used to call in to a ramshackle 'museum' in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney to talk to an old bushie. His son was a Yowie hunter but I never believed the tales.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 1, 2014)

I like to keep an open mind. The earth is so vast, with so many places unexplored or so remote, anything could hide.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nope. Not a believer.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe the Yowie and Yeti are distant cousins.  After a lifetime of reading books and watching movies and TV, I think we are chasing our tails when it comes to these topics.

View attachment 8266


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL-we just got back from "Bigfoot Country" last night. Spent the weekend there in a beautiful cottage. Turned out to be not much fun cuz hubby came down with a stomach bug that the girls brought home last week. He was sick as a dog the whole time . Son in law had insisted we drive his Corvette and I`ve never driven it so didn`t want to go out in an unfamiliar place and drive it so no chance to go look for Bigfoot  We were supposed to play golf at the Bigfoot Golf Course-I`m sure we probably would have seen him there but oh well.....


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

guess their not camera shy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not fascinated, but we spend a lot of time in the woods, and I have an open mind about everything.  Seein' is believin' though for me.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe this "thing"  is what we've been calling  "The Missing Link".


----------



## Kaya (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/an...s-13-extinct-animals-found-alive/rediscovered

Sometimes things we thought didn't exist....do.


----------



## Reen (Jul 1, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Down here some people are obsessed by a creature called the Yowie
> 
> http://www.yowiehunters.com.au/
> 
> Years ago we used to call in to a ramshackle 'museum' in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney to talk to an old bushie. His son was a Yowie hunter but I never believed the tales.



Google REX GILROY.
I lived across the paddock from him when Lansvale was still the 'bush' before he moved to Katoomba.
I think he still has a museum in Katoomba or Mt. Victoria.
His dad may have been your old bushie.
He still keeps in contact with my brother and sends me a Christmas card each year.


----------



## Mike (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeti yet again!

Today's Daily Mail has an article that states it is related
to a species of Polar Bear that was thought to be extinct.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...amples-finds-exact-match-extinct-species.html

Mike.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

It seems the hair samples were collected from the floor of a Himalayan barber shop! 
[h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2014)

Mike said:


> Yeti yet again!
> 
> Today's Daily Mail has an article that states it is related
> to a species of Polar Bear that was thought to be extinct.
> ...



"_He added that the polar bear is the only type of bear to deliberately hunt humans.  If the yeti is a polar bear relative, this could explain why it has such a terrifying reputation."
_
So why is it then, that us humans are doing the hunting for these creatures? _  . _seems like they can find us if they are out there.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not gullible. I don't accept all the silly stuff others firmly believe is true.
I haven't seen any credible evidence to prove any of these creatures ever existed. Nor am I convinced about other 'supernatural' abilities people claim to possess or profess to have seen. I don't believe in the yeti, abominable snowmen, ghosts, witches, fortune tellers, loch ness monsters, trolls, magic, demonic possession, superstitions, occult, UFO's, spirits, angels, telepathy, zombies, astrology, mythological creatures, sea serpents, the devil, haunted houses, fairies, etc. etc. etc.
My goodness... it's endless. I'm always amazed at the number of adults who believe all this junk. Come on people, grow up. No wonder so many people are vulnerable to scams & frauds. They will believe anything.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I'm not gullible. I don't accept all the silly stuff others firmly believe is true.
> I haven't seen any credible evidence to prove any of these creatures ever existed. Nor am I convinced about other 'supernatural' abilities people claim to possess or profess to have seen. I don't believe in the yeti, abominable snowmen, ghosts, witches, fortune tellers, loch ness monsters, trolls, magic, demonic possession, superstitions, occult, UFO's, spirits, angels, telepathy, zombies, astrology, mythological creatures, sea serpents, the devil, haunted houses, fairies, etc. etc. etc.
> My goodness... it's endless. I'm always amazed at the number of adults who believe all this junk. Come on people, grow up. No wonder so many people are vulnerable to scams & frauds. They will believe anything.



People want it to be true.  That's what make most scams successful.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 2, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I'm not gullible. I don't accept all the silly stuff others firmly believe is true.
> I haven't seen any credible evidence to prove any of these creatures ever existed. Nor am I convinced about other 'supernatural' abilities people claim to possess or profess to have seen. I don't believe in the yeti, abominable snowmen, ghosts, witches, fortune tellers, loch ness monsters, trolls, magic, demonic possession, superstitions, occult, UFO's, spirits, angels, telepathy, zombies, astrology, mythological creatures, sea serpents, the devil, haunted houses, fairies, etc. etc. etc.
> My goodness... it's endless. I'm always amazed at the number of adults who believe all this junk. Come on people, grow up. No wonder so many people are vulnerable to scams & frauds. They will believe anything.



Really. How nice that you sit on your pedestal and tell others to grow up.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2014)

I have read several interesting articles about them, and the theory that i think is probably right, is that they are the Neanderthals, or similar species of hominoids.  They were apparently not as aggressive as mankind turned out to be, and as we moved into the more habitable places of the earth, the bigfoot type of humanoid was pushed back into the sense forests, and the remote highlands.
Obviously, some of the reported sightings have been easily detectable hoaxes, but there are good findings that have no other explanations. Even the famous picture, taken near Ellensburg, WA, is probably real. The scientists said that you can see the muscles rippling under the skin and hair, and there is no way to make an animal suit do that. These creatures are several hundred lbs, and they leave deeper footprints than a human could leave, so some of the footprints are likely real also.

As to why we don't see them, they live in remote areas, and actively avoid humans for the most part. We didn't even discover the Panda Bear in China until the 1800's, and the Panda stands out, and wasn't even trying to hide from anyone. for centuries, it was only a legend, until someone actually killed one, and proved to the world that they existed. Even then, it was many more years before scientists were able to document their existence, and finally capture some to exhibit in zoos.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2014)

I watched Lloyd Pye's  youtube video about pre-humans, and he really does an excellent job of explaining the whole thing. Kaya, this is a long-ish video, but I think you will be as fascinated in watching it as I was. 
The video is called "Everything you know is Wrong", and you can look it up directly on youtube, or there is a link from this page that talks about Lloyd Pye, too.

http://somethgblue.hubpages.com/hub/Neanderthal-Man-Is-Big-Foot-and-Both-Still-Exist-Today


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

not just here but worldwide. this was snapped by 9 Russian hikers in 1959. later their bodies were found mutilated 







[video]http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/russian-yeti/videos/the-killer-lives.htm[/video]


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

the famous Patterson video. shot in N CA in 1967. real or fake??


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

kcvet said:


> not just here but worldwide. this was snapped by 9 Russian hikers in 1959. later their bodies were found mutilated
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Too bad the Yeti didn't take any selfies!


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Too bad the Yeti didn't take any selfies!



they do. i saw one in walmart the other day. the flash scared him and he ran like hell


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2014)

Neanderthals wandered the whole earth for at least a million years before the advent of Cro-Magnon man, which is considered to be who modern man developed from.  Even though Cro-Magnon man is smaller, weaker, and has less brain capacity than the Neanderthal man, and does not have the physical strength to protect himself like Neanderthal, we are said to be descended from them.
If Neanderthals lived all that time unchanged, why would they suddenly, about 120,000 years ago die out and be replaced with a species that were much less able to adapt with primitive life on this planet ?
   We don't have the protective hair that they had, we are weaker, and are a lot more susceptible to diseases and other debilitating illnesses than Neanderthal man was. So, us descending from them, would actually be a non-evolution, rather than an evolution.


So, if they didn't die out, what became of them ? Are they still here, living high in the mountains, isolated and pretty much undiscovered ?? 
My answer to this, is that I think they are there ! Every continent has its legends of some sort of "wild man" that lives high in thee mountains, or in areas where humans do not go. We call them by different names; Yeti, Sasquatch, Bigfoot, Yowie, Alma, and more. 
These mysterious creatures range in size from smaller than a human, to over eight feet tall, and weighing several hundred lbs  and up.
 It makes total sense that we would not usually see them, and if they live a primitive life; living in caves, eating leaves and berries, there would not be any signs of camps, campfires, or even bones leftover from food.  
We did not even know that the Panda bear existed until the 1800's, and it was still many years after that before we captured the first live specimen. Panda bears are easy to spot, they live mostly in eucalyptus tres, and are not even trying to evade being seen by people, and yet the Panda bear was considered a folk legend for hundred of years.
So could Neanderthal Man still be living today, hidden away in our secluded mountains ------ I say yes, they could ! !


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

kcvet said:


> they do. i saw one in walmart the other day. the flash scared him and he ran like hell


...was he wearing a blue shirt and khaki pants ?


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...was he wearing a blue shirt and khaki pants ?



all brown


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

_The Yeti or Abominable Snowman is an alleged ape-like bipedal cryptid said to inhabit the Himalayan region of Nepal and Tibet. 

http://cryptozoo.monstrous.com/the_yeti.htm

_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaya, I have opened up your Yeti thread in Groups, where we that are interested in discussing the Yeti (and other similar humanoids), can do it, without disrupting the nay-sayers of these mysteries. 
I think that once we open the topic, and let our minds and imaginations roam where they will; we may find other interesting subjects to search out as well.  

Rather than start a new group, I put this thread in the paranormal  group, which never really went anywhere after it opened. We have a bunch of topics that were posted, but no one ever really discussed any of them. I think if we can get a few interested and open-minded people participating , this group has potential.  
We can start some new topics there, and lead it in the direction that members are interested in.
I know we have had people join the forum who expressed an interest in unexplained mysteries, but it seemed to never happen at the same time. 

I copied my last post here as an introductory post for the new thread, and am hoping to see some other interested people adding to the discussion.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Down here some people are obsessed by a creature called the Yowie
> 
> http://www.yowiehunters.com.au/
> 
> Years ago we used to call in to a ramshackle 'museum' in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney to talk to an old bushie. His son was a Yowie hunter but I never believed the tales.



Yowie? I love it! :rofl:


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 23, 2016)

i_am_Lois said:


> I'm not gullible. I don't accept all the silly stuff others firmly believe is true.
> I haven't seen any credible evidence to prove any of these creatures ever existed. Nor am I convinced about other 'supernatural' abilities people claim to possess or profess to have seen. I don't believe in the yeti, abominable snowmen, ghosts, witches, fortune tellers, loch ness monsters, trolls, magic, demonic possession, superstitions, occult, UFO's, spirits, angels, telepathy, zombies, astrology, mythological creatures, sea serpents, the devil, haunted houses, fairies, etc. etc. etc.
> My goodness... it's endless. I'm always amazed at the number of adults who believe all this junk. Come on people, grow up. No wonder so many people are vulnerable to scams & frauds. They will believe anything.



Thank you. A voice of reason in a wilderness of nonsense.


----------



## Linda (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm open minded.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

I am open minded also. I have experienced some interesting things for which I have no scientific explanation. I trust my experience, without necessarily understanding it.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Linda said:


> I'm open minded.



Me too. Show me a shred of evidence for any of it and I'll change my view on the spot.


----------



## chic (Feb 24, 2016)

Last winter we had 11 feet of snow in MA. Whenever we got another snowstorm a guy in a yeti costume started walking the streets of Boston and was filmed by all the local news stations. He became a celeb of sorts. So in a manner of speaking, the yeti does exist. Lol.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

chic said:


> Last winter we had 11 feet of snow in MA. Whenever we got another snowstorm a guy in a yeti costume started walking the streets of Boston and was filmed by all the local news stations. He became a celeb of sorts. So in a manner of speaking, the yeti does exist. Lol.



Did they make sure to shoot out of focus? Can't mess with tradition. I'm sure there are a few people up there who will swear for the rest of their lives that they saw the real thing!


----------



## Linda (Feb 24, 2016)

Underrock, my evidence is the same place as Shalimar's.  I've seen and experienced a lot of things I have no scientific evidence of but I know I'm not crazy so I believe them to be true.  I also know, at left 4 people, whom I trust that are now speaking out of the other side of their mouths after some of the things they've seen and heard.  3 are relatives and 1 was a friend who is now dead.


----------



## Linda (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe instead of keeping my mouth shut, I'll add one thing here.  The lady I referred to above who died of cancer a few years ago, said she saw something crossing the main highway going up to Kings Canyon National Park.  It was several miles down from the park, I'm not sure if it's 30 miles or so.  Closer to Fresno.  Anyway, she said it was walking upright like a man but one of the ugliest things she'd ever seen.  Hairy and weird looking.  She said it looked at her for a second (she was in her car) and then took off.  She was a photographer that's been all over the world working and I am just sick she didn't take a photo of it.  She said there wasn't time, especially with her driving.   I asked her why she didn't tell people and she said "Why, so everyone can have a good laugh at my expense?".


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

For me there are few absolutes. The more degrees I added to my name, the more humble I became. PHD. Piled higher and deeper. Lol. For Empaths, yes folks, I was tested, extensively, human lab rat, for two years, scored in the 96 percentile, life is 

more than a wave curve, mapped by the reality police. Lol. Is it because I am a genetic freak who had a vestigial gill removed from her throat? Is it extreme environmental conditioning? Who knows? Science can only disprove. They could not. Apparently 

I can do weird shit, but they don't know why. I told them I must be crazy, but the rat psychologists disproved that. Lolol. I told them it was the Welsh witch side of my heritage. Lol. I taught my empathetic son that what is real often lies in the balance between what is, and is not, at any given moment. Kinda like truth often exists in the spaces between words.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

As a psychologist, I find it interesting that hardcore realists often feel the need to mock those of us who have different views. We Are not mocking you, after all.


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2016)

The Yeti absolutely does exist and I have proof below.......I am however still uncertain about the actual existence of the Loch Ness Monster, Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny.

www.Yeti.com


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmmm. Ike, I am not completely certain that you exist. Lolololol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> For me there are few absolutes. The more degrees I added to my name, the more humble I became. PHD. Piled higher and deeper. Lol. For Empaths, yes folks, I was tested, extensively, human lab rat, for two years, scored in the 96 percentile, life is
> 
> more than a wave curve, mapped by the reality police. Lol. Is it because I am a genetic freak who had a vestigial gill removed from her throat? Is it extreme environmental conditioning? Who knows? Science can only disprove. They could not. Apparently
> 
> I can do weird shit, but they don't know why. I told them I must be crazy, but the rat psychologists disproved that. Lolol. I told them it was the Welsh witch side of my heritage. Lol. I taught my empathetic son that what is real often lies in the balance between what is, and is not, at any given moment. Kinda like truth often exists in the spaces between words.



Perhaps it's the fact that I got my advanced degree in Metaphysics, but I see the gap between what is known and what is not. Science and scientists be damned. 

"There are more thing in Heaven and Earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy."

Or, as Mr. Spock once said - "There are always ... possibilities".


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Ike, I am not completely certain that you exist. Lolololol.



Philly, Shali is picking on me again......please make her stop.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> Philly, Shali is picking on me again......please make her stop.




Ike, given the choice of siding with a man I highly respect and a Celtic witch / mermaid that I fear, I'm afraid I have to say:

Good luck, Charley! :cower:


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well this thread is wandering into areas that touch people much more closely than the question of whether or not Yetis exist.
I will just confine myself to relating three personal experiences and my perceptions of them.

1-My older brother and I were playing Twenty Questions. The game where you think of a subject and say whether its animal, vegetable or mineral and people try to guess it within twenty questions. My brother said "Animal, vegetable _and _mineral."
I responded immediately "The Constitution!" ( Meaning "Old Iron Sides" the ship. Not the document.) and was correct without asking a single question. 

2-At a church dinner, I heard that a very dear friend was in the hospital in critical condition. I went over immediately to the sanctuary and prayed alone harder than I ever did before or since. I found out later that same night that he had come through and was out of danger. 

3-I was looking out of our fourth floor apartment towards a business thoroughfare about five miles in the distance. Suddenly a flight of several disc shaped objects appeared flying in formation from right to left and disappearing. Than another flight right behind! 

Mental telepathy? Answered prayer? UFO's? 

My own conclusions:

1-There was a model that I had built of the ship sitting on the piano in the room. I thought "On my next turn I will say "Animal, vegetable and mineral" referring to the wood, metal and crew of the actual ship. It was my brother's turn next. He had the exact same idea.
 Just similar minds responding the same way to the same visual prompt.  

2-Unfortunately for my answered prayer, I later found out that my friend had already recovered long before I ever made it.

3-I had just finished reading a book on flying saucers. I think it was "Flying Saucers are Real". So I was primed. That night there was a heavy overcast of low lying clouds. In those days, grand openings used swiveling search lights to attract crowds at night. Seen from the edge, the discs playing on the undersides of the clouds made perfect "saucers" flying in formation. I must admit. That one gave me a bit of a start! Had I seen it briefly from some back country road without a chance to study it, I would almost certainly be a believer today.

Our brains fools us all of the time as everyone knows who has watched the show "Brain Games".


----------



## Linda (Feb 24, 2016)

Underock, you and I my friend, are going to have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Linda said:


> Underock, you and I my friend, are going to have to agree to disagree.



Always happy to agree, Linda. I like you way to much to fight over a moth eaten speculation.

Have a piece of candy!:chocolate:


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 25, 2016)

Linda said:


> Maybe instead of keeping my mouth shut, I'll add one thing here.  The lady I referred to above who died of cancer a few years ago, said she saw something crossing the main highway going up to Kings Canyon National Park.  It was several miles down from the park, I'm not sure if it's 30 miles or so.  Closer to Fresno.  Anyway, she said it was walking upright like a man but one of the ugliest things she'd ever seen.  Hairy and weird looking.  She said it looked at her for a second (she was in her car) and then took off.  She was a photographer that's been all over the world working and I am just sick she didn't take a photo of it.  She said there wasn't time, especially with her driving.   I asked her why she didn't tell people and she said "Why, so everyone can have a good laugh at my expense?".



Sounds like an old boyfriend of mine.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2016)

Linda, agreeing to disagree with Underock rocks. You get chocolates! Sigh.


----------



## Linda (Feb 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Linda, agreeing to disagree with Underock rocks. You get chocolates! Sigh.


I hate to admit this but what that box of chocolates got me to thinking about is a box of cookies I bought 2 or 3 days ago and I can't remember where I hid them.  They were shortbread style and then covered in chocolate.  I thought I knew exactly where they were and when I went to get them (after my husband went to bed) they weren't there.  I can remember sliding them behind something or under something but that's it.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2016)

That is enough to drive you nuts Linda!


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Did they make sure to shoot out of focus? Can't mess with tradition. I'm sure there are a few people up there who will swear for the rest of their lives that they saw the real thing!





This was the Boston Yeti. For real for sure.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Linda said:


> I hate to admit this but what that box of chocolates got me to thinking about is a box of cookies I bought 2 or 3 days ago and I can't remember where I hid them.  They were shortbread style and then covered in chocolate.  I thought I knew exactly where they were and when I went to get them (after my husband went to bed) they weren't there.  I can remember sliding them behind something or under something but that's it.



You probably ate them and don't remember. I eat them in bed in the dark and often find myself wondering where that cookie went.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 25, 2016)

chic said:


> View attachment 27155
> 
> This was the Boston Yeti. For real for sure.



Yep. Out of focus. That's a genuine Yetti picture all right!


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Linda, agreeing to disagree with Underock rocks. You get chocolates! Sigh.



Oh. All right. I'm a needy person. I need everyone to love me. Have some flowers already. :flowers:


----------

